# Childproof a window



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

Although my question is not related to the workshop it is very much safety related.

My 2 year old son is trying to raise his window and I remember when I was a child a good fix was to place a wooden piece of lumber on top of the window so as that it had no room to move up..

I'm wondering if anyone has made something that works.. Below is the window type










I was thinking of adding the piece of wood here on the frame










I would like to fix it but don't necessarily want to drill holes on the frame


----------



## jsuede (Jan 18, 2015)

There are small tabs in your second photo that pop out so the window won't open more than 3 inches. Slide the tabs up in the groove and they will pop out. They are not very effective against forced entry, but a child would not be able to push past them.

On my alley side windows I plan on putting a cut to length piece of wood on a hinge on the sash side to burglar proof mine, pull out away from track side of sash when I'm home and want ventilation. Not going to be very effective, you can force apart most vinyl double hungs, but at least it might slow them down.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

They sell window locks. They bolt/screw on to the window frame.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> There are small tabs in your second photo that pop out so the window won t open more than 3 inches. Slide the tabs up in the groove and they will pop out. They are not very effective against forced entry, but a child would not be able to push past them.
> 
> On my alley side windows I plan on putting a cut to length piece of wood on a hinge on the sash side to burglar proof mine, pull out away from track side of sash when I m home and want ventilation. Not going to be very effective, you can force apart most vinyl double hungs, but at least it might slow them down.
> 
> - jsuede





> There are small tabs in your second photo that pop out so the window won t open more than 3 inches. Slide the tabs up in the groove and they will pop out. They are not very effective against forced entry, but a child would not be able to push past them.
> 
> On my alley side windows I plan on putting a cut to length piece of wood on a hinge on the sash side to burglar proof mine, pull out away from track side of sash when I m home and want ventilation. Not going to be very effective, you can force apart most vinyl double hungs, but at least it might slow them down.
> 
> - jsuede





> There are small tabs in your second photo that pop out so the window won t open more than 3 inches. Slide the tabs up in the groove and they will pop out. They are not very effective against forced entry, but a child would not be able to push past them.
> 
> On my alley side windows I plan on putting a cut to length piece of wood on a hinge on the sash side to burglar proof mine, pull out away from track side of sash when I m home and want ventilation. Not going to be very effective, you can force apart most vinyl double hungs, but at least it might slow them down.
> 
> - jsuede





> There are small tabs in your second photo that pop out so the window won t open more than 3 inches. Slide the tabs up in the groove and they will pop out. They are not very effective against forced entry, but a child would not be able to push past them.
> 
> On my alley side windows I plan on putting a cut to length piece of wood on a hinge on the sash side to burglar proof mine, pull out away from track side of sash when I m home and want ventilation. Not going to be very effective, you can force apart most vinyl double hungs, but at least it might slow them down.
> 
> - jsuede





> There are small tabs in your second photo that pop out so the window won t open more than 3 inches. Slide the tabs up in the groove and they will pop out. They are not very effective against forced entry, but a child would not be able to push past them.
> 
> On my alley side windows I plan on putting a cut to length piece of wood on a hinge on the sash side to burglar proof mine, pull out away from track side of sash when I m home and want ventilation. Not going to be very effective, you can force apart most vinyl double hungs, but at least it might slow them down.
> 
> - jsuede


Thank you so much jsuede your right … Thanks again


----------



## ksubenny (Apr 24, 2013)

Yup, Jsuede is right, your window has what's called Angel locks, night latches or WOCD, should limit the lower sash travel to 4" or less but still allow full operation by releasing it in case of emergency.


----------

